# build a better dog house



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

with only 2pc of 3/4 inch pt ply wood and 4 8ft pt 2x4's.... (per dog house)

you get a double insulated dog house with no compromises and superior weather protection.
the inner walls are insulated with fglass and i used horse stall bedding. (moisture control shavings) 
each house took me @ 2 hrs to complete.
i still have to paint them, but you need to let new pt wood dry out for a minimum of 3 weeks.
Dog House Blue Prints

i'm in the northeast...you got a home depot near you?
heres what i did,...print out that link for the blue prints.
it gives you exact measurements for each piece of plywood.

have the little home depot employee measure and cut 
the two pieces of plywood EXACTLY like it's stated...it will only work
out mathematically if each board is cut as stated. have him do the 2x4's
too. go home and slap it together with 2-1/2 inch galvanized screws.
always screwing through the plywood into the 2x4's. not the 2x4's into
the plywood. important!

slip him a 10.00 for his trouble and go after 8pm so it's slow.

oh yeah, place and cut the insulation before you screw on the
outside panels. it's easiest to build the inner walls together first.
so basically its a box inside a box...complete the inside box first.

another side note: i left the overhang on the roof portion so no waste for that cut.
and cut the openings last. you gotta have have a electric hand saw though. it will make life
easier.
so tools needed are: circular saw, power drill, and electric hand saw.

some before and after pics.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Dog house ...... and thanks for the details


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you're welcome. these houses are second to none and
are a must have for outdoor dogs in cold climates.

use straw (not hay, big difference) for bedding from 
the beginning of Nov. till the end of March. be sure
to change out the bedding at least twice a month.

from April till Nov. you can use pine shavings or horse stall
bedding chips. some people use cedar chips but if swallowed can become
an expensive problem. so use at your own discretion.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

great dog houses!  If my dogs slept outside I'd so have well my dad make one lol But they'd rather share the bed with me lol


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice, i like how deep they are so you can put some nice cedar bedding down, smells good and keeps bugs away


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I have built similar houses and would suggest using 1 1/2'' foam insulation instead of fiberglass the fiberglass insulation can hold moisture and mold/mildew over time


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i agree jay, i used what had left over from a basement remodel.
another side note would be to silicone all the inside edges for
best results.


----------



## m0bman (Oct 17, 2010)

could you tell me what the other compartment is for?? theres where he lays but i dont know what the other one is for??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats a really good design thanks for sharing , my dogs arent left out over night but they do have dog runs that are in need of some good houses Ill have to show the boyfriend this looks like it would be good for those hot days too


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Padlock said:


> you're welcome. these houses are second to none and
> are a must have for outdoor dogs in cold climates.
> 
> use straw (not hay, big difference) for bedding from
> ...


What are the differences between straw and hay?


m0bman said:


> could you tell me what the other compartment is for?? theres where he lays but i dont know what the other one is for??


You need to have that one compartment completely cut off from any wind to help if they are kept in the cold.So the first compartment is just basically a walkway


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

> What are the differences between straw and hay?


Hay is cut from a grass usually alfalfa or clover and is mainly used for feeding. Straw is hollow grain like wheat mainly used for bedding.

And great dog house design. Will definitely be building 1 of these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rookie517 (Jan 25, 2012)

love the house! seen this awhile back...came back for the blueprint. 
question though, how big are your dogs? mines about 70-80lbs, u think this house would be big enough for him?

i just seen, he's banned?? anyone else built one of these? would it be big enough for my dog?? thanks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya i believe it will be fine I dont think he had that small of dogs if i remember right. You dont want a ton of room its harder to keep warm, as long as they can get through the door


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanted to build one of these 3 months ago, but i went a classic dog house, and used insulation boards on the walls.

I like the idea of the horse bedding, im definitely going to look into that.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking dog house, I'll have to build one.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

very similar to a colby doghouse... in structure. Looks like it should last several doggy lifetimes...


----------



## GPK74 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey Padlock, I'm in the northeast and interested in getting a few of these built give me a call if you build these 609-851-4034


----------

